# Examples of different ENTP Enneagram types



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

...with some guest appearances from ENFPs to fill in the gaps.

Stackemup Enneagram has videos of each Enneagram types, and while there's definitely some mistakes, there's enough similar characteristics to get a good idea of each type, and I've just tried to find matching ENTPs. Obviously it's not 100% accurate, so feel free to discuss.

In parentheses is the 2nd or 3rd fix in their tritype. Hopefully it explains some differences between people with same type.

----

1w2 sx/sp - Martha Nussbaum (ENFP) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNIPAwZVqb4
1w9 sp/so - Henry Kissinger https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp9-BE244VA 


2w1 sx/so - Gates McFadden (ENFP) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFtVIplv0KM 
2w1 sp/sx - Anjelica Huston (ENFP) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niiR6-JG5Bs 
2w3 sp/sx - Rose McGowan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d94tM9E_RUI 


3w2 sx/so - Elizabeth Olsen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUVhC05jr1g 
3w2 so/sp (9w1) - Neil Patrick Harris https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ93Qi6f2oU 
3w2 so/sp (1w2) - Newt Gingrich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4-Nlh6uJWI 
3w2 sp/so - Frank Abagnale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAvWVf8_dIM 
3w4 sx/so - Salma Hayek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9d5fBlk9BE 
3w4 so/sp - Marilyn vos Savant https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkuR2KnoUSs 
3w4 sp/so - Jose Mourinho https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LYAWKyoTgw 


4w3 sx/sp - "Stoya" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faRSOOphm9Y (NSFW) 
4w5 so/sx - John Cleese https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD5q8KgwwKo 
4w5 so/sp - Stephen Fry https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mToS_bd3ohE 


5w4 sx/so - Diablo Cody https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2w06V3Cu7Y 
5w4 sx/sp - Terry Pratchett https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch6WoIsVv-Q 
5w4 sp/sx - Martin Scorcese https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo_zTU7ME_A 
5w6 so/sp - Steven Pinker https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piJBmPh5jFU 
5w6 sp/so - Jorge Mendes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7mVcoaVj-g 


6w7 so/sp - Matthew Perry https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2xPE7Jkfpo 
6w7 sp/sx - Tom Hanks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCu9pJBjCxE 
6w7 sp/so (9w8) - Stephen Colbert https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HpBHWUPa8Q 
6w7 sp/so (8w9) - "Destiny" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHNynk7o5MM 


7w6 sx/so - Gillian Anderson https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dYiSCFP_9w 
7w6 sx/sp - Emma Stone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ3PuBU98nU 
7w6 sx/sp - Robert Downey Jr. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4M4I6FPiwU 
7w6 so/sx - Claire Danes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNOfJdyLF84 
7w6 so/sp (9w8) - Megan Mullally https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVbxRJ8y4ro 
7w6 so/sp (9w1) - Adam Savage https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9KsC33KCYw 
7w6 so/sp (8w7) - Douglas Adams https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF2fZ2iOXhk 
7w6 sp/sx - James Woods https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E5gg1CeAG4 
7w6 sp/so (1w9) - Richard Feynman https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWGGDXe5MA 
7w6 sp/so (8w7) - Conan O'Brien https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQF5JF06NYM 
7w6 sp/so (9w8) - Jim Carrey https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWzkty_G9_I 
7w8 sx/so - Matt Stone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgMJQakYU38 
7w8 sx/sp (3w2) - "Taylor" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTyS-Xxqpk0 
7w8 sx/sp (4w5) - Ville Valo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjDylCWyY1M 
7w8 sp/sx - Colin Furze https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y11ex5jM4ug 
7w8 sp/so (1w9) - Thomas Edison https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nfvcKtR6Mg 
7w8 sp/so (9w8) - Iliza Shlesinger https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYx0hXS1gzk 


8w7 sx/so - Morton Downey Jr. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXT_h7m_5Sk 
8w7 sx/so - Joe Vargas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX7Gw-mREDg 
8w7 sx/sp - Sarah Silverman https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci5p1OdVLAc 
8w7 sp/so - Jon Stewart https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfSN7xIqXUE 
8w9 sx/sp (3w4) - "Djarii" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTqqnFfRVgQ 
8w9 sx/sp (4w3) - John McAfee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx49fNqaqsE 
8w9 sp/so - Michel Foucault https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzoOhhh4aJg 


9w8 sx/so - Celine Dion - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_CFseLq920 
9w8 so/sx - Craig Ferguson https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlRW5vclxWE 
9w8 so/sp - Amy Poehler https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-u0-tcjLA 
9w8 so/sp - Terry Gilliam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXrGL3wrNzI 
9w8 sp/sx - Sacha Baron Cohen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ_iL_RkiCo 
9w1 sx/sp - Chuck Palahniuk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGYEoKbGi4Q 
9w1 so/sx - "standupmaths" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOgn6J12NWE 
9w1 so/sp - "Hallstrigity" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uad1Ht9Zmzk 
9w1 sp/so - Barack Obama https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2OaaWjB6S8


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

- Jillian Anderson is a 5, likely an INTJ
- Henry Kissinger is an 8w9 and perhaps the most stereotypical INTJ in human history
- Celion Dion is a 5
- Ville Vallo isn't ENTP. some sort of introvert
- Craige Ferguson is a textbook 7
- John Stuart is 7w6 

I had a professor once who was an ENTP 8w9 (who, for whatever reason, was convinced he was ENFJ). it was interesting to see someone with such a heavy presence using Ne and Ti so frequently


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

you dont have mine HAHA ENTP 7w8 sp/sp


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - Jillian Anderson is a 5, likely an INTJ
> - Henry Kissinger is an 8w9 and perhaps the most stereotypical INTJ in human history
> - Celion Dion is a 5
> - Ville Vallo isn't ENTP. some sort of introvert
> ...


Gillian seems like a well integrated 7 with some mild depression issues. Not withdrawn enough to be a core 5. Don't know where you got the idea of her being an INTJ though.

Kissinger has no id-type impulsiveness whatsoever. Why do you think he'd be a core 8?

Don't see Celine as a 5 either. Even the way she talks about the struggles of his husbands battle with cancer and her part in it is a good example of the way sx 9s merge and live through other people.

I'm open to ideas about Valo's type.

Comparing the behavior of Ferguson and some of the 7s listed - Nope, don't see him as a 7. He's gut first.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

If hypothetically cognitive functions are used in order to influence the ability to properly function within an enneagram type. What would then be the point in having Ne-Ti in E1 and E2. It is more likely for Ne-Ti develop personas that help them interact with their environment.
I will be checking this stuff in depth and will try to give a better comment next time.
Although I think I had ENTP E1w2 German language teacher and she does resemble Martha. I can see a very developed ENTP 7 to "integrate" into a E1, or at least seem like one in order to become more influential in society.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Sarah Silverman is a 7, not 8
Craig Ferguson is a 7, not 9
Celine Dion is a 1, not 9
Sacha Baron Cohen is a 7, not a 9
Gillian Anderson is (likely) a 5, not a 7
...

Suffice to say I disagree with a lot of these typings


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Remcy said:


> Gillian seems like a well integrated 7 with some mild depression issues. Not withdrawn enough to be a core 5. Don't know where you got the idea of her being an INTJ though.


doesn't have the energy of a 7, though I could possibly buy 3 or 9.



> Kissinger has no id-type impulsiveness whatsoever. Why do you think he'd be a core 8?


actually, when he was younger, he was quite hedonistic and womanizing. that aside, he is obsessed with power like an 8, and 8w9 Sp/So isn't exactly a very impulsive character.



> Don't see Celine as a 5 either. Even the way she talks about the struggles of his husbands battle with cancer and her part in it is a good example of the way sx 9s merge and live through other people.


actually, Sx 9 is a good suggestion



> Comparing the behavior of Ferguson and some of the 7s listed - Nope, don't see him as a 7. He's gut first.


he's not gut center at all. he's a random, zany goofball full of buzzing mental energy


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> doesn't have the energy of a 7, though I could possibly buy 3 or 9.
> 
> 
> actually, when he was younger, he was quite hedonistic and womanizing. that aside, he is obsessed with power like an 8, and 8w9 Sp/So isn't exactly a very impulsive character.
> ...


I did wonder about Gillian's low energy, but looking at videos of other 7w6 sx/so's, it doesn't seem that far off from average. 

Kissinger's head-fix seems to be 5, which explains his hunger for power (he might even have a 2-fix as well). Listening to his interviews, he's more of a policy maker than a protector too. Compare his work with Foucault's (8w9 sp/so I linked) for example - Foucault was very interested in bringing up and protecting the concerns of those who society had labelled mad or insane, while Kissinger's focus is almost exclusively on foreign policies and other things related to politics.

Regarding Ferguson: Quite a bit of of his goofball image seems more like a show rather than his usual self. In the video I linked of him, he's much more low-key than during his show. He quite readily admits that he's not an intellectual either, which type 7s - especially ENTPs - rarely do.


----------

